# my pc build!!!



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, i've been planning on building a pc for myself. I'm want a fast, smooth running computer. It will be used for gaming obviously ( games like silkroad, world of warcraft, aion.etc). So i have picked out a couple of things. I'm pretty much new to this whole building computer thing. So if i make a mistake or should get something else, please tell me and show me what to get! Thanks, oh and my budget is around $850-950.00. Also the monitor and mouse/keyboard and speakers will not be included in this project.

Here is what i picked out:


-AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Quad Core Processor - 3.20GHz, Socket AM3, 6MB Cache, 2000MHz (4000 MT/s) FSB, Retail, Processor with Fan
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4588101&CatId=4431

- GIGABYTE GA-770TA-UD3 AM3 AMD 770 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail SATA 3.0, USB 3.0, 3x USB power
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128419&Tpk=Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3

-Kingston ValueRAM 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model KVR1333D3N9K2/4G - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...134810&Tpk=Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2/4G

-SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100282VXSR Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress Pro) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card /ATI Eyefinity - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...HD5850_1GB_GDDR5_PCI-E-_-14-102-886-_-Product

-COOLER MASTER CM690 II Advanced Black Steel body / Plastic + Mesh bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216&Tpk=Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced

-SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2152185&Tpk=Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ, 1TB

- Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD/CD Rewritable Drive - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030&Tpk=Sony AD-7240S

-COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS-500-PCAR-A3 500W ATX12V V2.3 Power Supply - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171031

If you think i have something wrong, please post it and tell me what to get like i said above. Also if you find anything better and cheaper then what i have please post it thank you. This is going to be my first project...so im not really familiar. Thanks!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your psu will need to be here or better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w

would prefer to see quality ram used


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

i dont really know what you mean about quality of ram. but the ram will be Kingston ValueRAM 4GB (2 x 2GB)


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

xtacy6909 said:


> i dont really know what you mean about quality of ram. but the ram will be Kingston ValueRAM 4GB (2 x 2GB)


Look for something by GSkill, Corsair, OCZ...

I would also change the HDD to a WD black series (this specific series for the 5 year warranty). Everything else looks good once you also change the PSU as previously mentioned.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

xtacy6909 said:


> i dont really know what you mean about quality of ram. but the ram will be Kingston ValueRAM 4GB (2 x 2GB)


 "Value" series RAM will not perform as well. For performance RAM, OCZ-G.skill-Corsair are the best options.


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm this stuff is making it higher then my budget but i will take the chances. I found this, tell me if its good. 

CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0145285&cm_re=ddr3_ram-_-20-145-285-_-Product

And the system will be able to run ddr3?

And for the power supply would this be good instead of the other one posted?
OCZ ModXStream Pro OCZ700MXSP 700W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341018&cm_re=ocz-_-17-341-018-_-Product


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

i couldnt find out how to re-edit this, but i switched from the corsair to the g.skill

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166 
tell me if that is good....

and since im getting the amd processor should is stay with the sapphire http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...HD5850_1GB_GDDR5_PCI-E-_-14-102-886-_-Product

or get the XFX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447
if i get the XFX should i buy 1 or 2?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

stay with the corsair ram

the gskill is ddr2

if you go with 2 video cards you will be pushing your psu up even higher and the costs up


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

but i thought i need either 3gb or 6gb because its an i7 and ok i wont get the g.skill ram and should i get the sapphire or the xfx?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

xtacy6909 said:


> but i thought i need either 3gb or 6gb because its an i7 and ok i wont get the g.skill ram and should i get the sapphire or the xfx?


The motherboard supports DDR3, in Dual Channel mode. Stick with 1 better video card over two. The price increase does not yield performance increase that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok thanks! ill post back if i have other things in mind.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

xtacy6909 said:


> but i thought i need either 3gb or 6gb because its an i7 and ok i wont get the g.skill ram and should i get the sapphire or the xfx?


3 or 6 GB is only needed for a Triple Chanel Mobo. The Mobo you have selected is Dual Channel.
Go with the Sapphire GPU.


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok so since some things i could not afford, i have picked out somethings that i can afford, and pretty cheap but good to...tell me if i have the right or wrong things. thnx!

Processor: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4588101&CatId=4431

DVD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030&Tpk=Sony AD-7240S

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

Video Card ( in the future i will plan on crossfiring )  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447&cm_re=5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product

Computer Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010

Memory Ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227478

MotherBoard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128398

Hard Drive ( i will purchase 2 hard drives and do raid 0 ) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074

Monitor: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5472192&CatId=2775
Tell me if i should get that monitor, I'm not really good at picking those out.  Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A better choice for a Hdd would be a WD Black Series. You get 32MB Cache and a 5 yr. warranty. Some of the Blue seris also have the 32MB Cache.
Using RAID is more trouble than it's worth. Using RAID 0--if/when one drive fails you lose ALL data.


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

so you think i should just gt a hdd with bigger cache and gb? which one do you recommend?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

WD Caviar Black 640GB 32MB cache 7200 RPM - $75

WD Caviar Black 750GB 32MB cache 7200 RPM - $80


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

thnx! I'm going to go with the 750gb. And all the stuff i have posted is compatible with everything right?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good, have fun with the build.


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks, im going to purchase all of this in a week, hopefully i dont have any problems setting it up or anything.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Build on the bench to test everything before installing in the case.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

would everything still be compatible if i switched my case from http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010 to http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

Sorry for double posting.. And is it ok for me to get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 instead of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the case switch, it's a good case. You should stick with the 750TX.


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

well im building this pc for one game, and not panning on overclocking, so 750w is way to much for me. plus i think im going to downgrade my mobo and ram, from ddr3 to ddr2, only because 800mhz vs. 1333, only made a 2-5% difference in performance. Plus im only going to play one game on this computer so its not really worth getting all that good stuff for 1 game. Im trying to decide which mobo and ram to get if i downgrade it.

hmm what mobo and ram you suggest me to get....i need something adm, bcuz my video card will be the xfx hd 5770

AMD System:


Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA785GT-UD3H AM3 AMD @ $98.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=gigabyte_motherboard-_-13-128-411-_-Product

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Quad Core Processor @ $170.00
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4588101&CatId=4431

Video Card: XFX HD-577A-ZNFC Radeon HD 5770 @ $170.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447&cm_re=5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product

Ram: Crucial DDR3-1333 (2 x 2gb) @ $104.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148262


Case: Xion Solaris Mid-ATX Tower @ $54.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


Power Supply: Corsair 650W @ $100.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


DVD Rom Drive: Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD Burner @ $30.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...eals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


CPU Cooler: the stock AMD cooler which comes free with cpu ( i think )

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB @ $80.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


Monitor: Hannspree HF229HPB 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor @ 160.00
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5472192&CatId=2775


Subtotal: $ 968.96

That's what i had in mind by downgrading, i saved about $100-130.00 Tell me if everything is compatible or what to change! thnx!


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

the only changes I would make are:
Better Quality Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129066&Tpk=antec 300 illusion
Better RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
Personally, I would change the motherboard with this, you do not need the onboard video.


----------



## xtacy6909 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok thanks! ill add that to my list.


----------

